# breeding qestions



## bettaboi (Jan 29, 2005)

my female has a white dot between her front two fins is this that tube im suppsed to see that means shes ready to mate


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

That's the tube that means shes a female. She will swell with eggs when she is conditioned to breed.

RC


----------



## bettaboi (Jan 29, 2005)

ok ivee just never noticed it before


----------

